# Got my Girlfriend to fish outa the yak - 3 ARS > 14#



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been yak fishing for years .. and years - today, after 6 weeks strait of travel my Girlfriend of 25 years went out with me. I went the spot I've been holding close for awhile now and we set out for great day. I loaded the yaks and prepped the rods last night, feeling good we got a bit of a late start after breakfast and lounging around the homestead. She's athletic and coordinated so I knew she was good to go in her Revo, and I trudged along in the outback. Just at the spot I said we're here and like clockwork a 14# ARS slammed the trolling lure. I baited her hook and took the small (20-22") ARS off her hook - then we doubled up on 15#+ ARS and her woops and laughter were priceless. Biggest fish she's ever caught and first time yak fishing with me offshore. She did great! I was so pleased to have shared my love of this sport with her and her excelling right off the bat. We stopped at 20' on the way in anchored and swam and played around in the most beautiful azure and emerald water one could imagine. 

Our Catch - 










17, 16, 14, 6# ARS and lots of 4-5#'s
Out Here,
Stressless


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool.. I am sure she is hooked now.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats but man-o-man that s a slippery slope


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Athletic and coordinated woman with big Red Snapper. Where's the pic's? Good job Stressless. I found a new hole yesterday loaded with 12#'ers. That big tire Wheeleze beach cart was GREAT yesterday!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

-- Pics loading for you guys now?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprised I didn't see you out there, but I was almost 5 miles out.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Stressless said:


> -- Pics loading for you guys now?


Negative. Blue square


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

man this forum suck a$$ -- so hard to post pics.... gezzz. I read the help thing and it went through a maze of "how to" not just post from your drive like GCFC... maybe it's all the $ they get from advertizing now that it's too hard to make support the actual members.

:whistling:
Stressless


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Photobuckett is 4 those who come in right underneath idiots


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! My wife has been bugging me to take her snapper fishing, I think its time. Its nice when your loved ones enjoy the sport. Makes things alot easier..


----------

